# iPhone 4.0



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone planning on getting one next month?

http://gizmodo.com/5512635/iphone-os-40-the-best-new-features

Two cameras - one front facing for video chat.
True "save-state" fast-switching with NO battery loss
App folders
Background access like play Pandora while checking email
Consolidated / new email
iBooks
iAds
Bigger battery
Bluetooth keyboard access


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Still waiting for them to compete with Blackberry. Does the camera have a flash? Do you get a separate e-mail address with it?

Did they improve the calendar to compete with the Microsoft Windows phone? The scroll on the calendar is better on that one, easier to use.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well now that it has iads I can't wait, I mean the ability to get spammed with advertising ALL the time while using my phone could not excite me more!!!!!! YAY for apple and stevie!!!!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What are iads?


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

iadds is only for free apps. So there will be more quality apps offered for free the developer will receive revenue from the add stream. You will see more quality useable app in the app store for free.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The Sprint EVO will be released on June 6th. My contract is up June 1st and I am thinking of getting one. 4G should be available here by the end of the year. Phone will be $199 after all incentives. I have never had an internet phone but am really looking forward to this.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

*"Anyone planning on getting one next month?"*

No and this is why:

I had a friend/coworker carry my phone for me for 2 weeks in April when I was out of the country. He dropped it and it smashed the screen....still works...sort of but the screen is smashed. Since he was doing me a favor I can't ask him for $$$ so I sucked it up and bought a new one. Lol, at least he did check to see how much a new screen was in an attempt to repair it ($160). While we were both at the Apple store I was bitching about how the minute I buy it they will announce a new phone....maybe even a 4G phone. Fast forward a few hours and that is when the guy left his new test model I-Phone at the bar and the whole world new about the new model. 

Since my new I-Phone is now the old I-Phone I'm sure it will die before they ever come out with the 4G.

BTW- less than a month old and I'm at 9 drops (yes I count).


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jamesclerie said:


> iadds is only for free apps. So there will be more quality apps offered for free the developer will receive revenue from the add stream. You will see more quality useable app in the app store for free.


Yay! maybe the developers will decide they can make more money if they do the "free version" and get the revenue from the ads than they do selling the program , so then your favorite programs will always have pop up ads... Sounds like so much fun to me... Nah I will stick to a win mobile based phone or an android phone (probably will go to android in a few weeks)


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

wallmaxx said:


> Anyone planning on getting one next month?


Yes sir, I will be picking one up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> Yay! maybe the developers will decide they can make more money if they do the "free version" and get the revenue from the ads than they do selling the program , so then your favorite programs will always have pop up ads... Sounds like so much fun to me... Nah I will stick to a win mobile based phone or an android phone (probably will go to android in a few weeks)



George Lucas IS the devil.

Lucas Arts owns the whole Droid thing and he is banking off all this.

George Lucas and Steven Spielberg are horrible.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> George Lucas IS the devil.
> 
> Lucas Arts owns the whole Droid thing and he is banking off all this.
> 
> George Lucas and Steven Spielberg are horrible.


And stevie is... perfect???


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Lucas Arts owns the whole Droid thing and he is banking off all this.



Huh? Android (OS) was purchased by Google & is developed under the Open Handset Alliance

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Handset_Alliance


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

they are all out to make money, that is what america is about. why does it matter if some people like apple and some like droids or blackberrys. whatever works for you, that is all that matters.
if verizon gets the iphone, i'll probably pick up one, i do get sick of how they constantly upgrade. but the whole phone market does that all the time. 
heck, i'm still using my almost 4 year old G'zone original military spec phone.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> And stevie is... perfect???


He didn't ruin any great movies.:laughing:


----------



## PortlandRemodel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Cloud*

We're very close to full cloud computing anyway so the device will just be the interface.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Droid is just a trademark owned by Lucasfilm. It has nothing at all to do with the Android platform. Motorola just thought it would be cool to name their Android handset Droid.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I was using my Droid Incredible tethered to the laptop to receive broadband and the response on the 3g network was pretty good (considering). what's 4g going to do for this type of connection?


----------



## Boxcar (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I was using my Droid Incredible tethered to the laptop to receive broadband and the response on the 3g network was pretty good (considering). what's 4g going to do for this type of connection?


 
At best your gonna get about 10mb downstream and 2mb upstream. Very good for mobile netowrks but i bet ping is as slow as hell still.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Last year at the time when the electronics show was getting set to begin, I waited. The first day of the electronics show was when the 3G came out and I bought my 16GB - 2G phone for $49. I'm certain the same will happen this year. Wait until the first day of the electronics show.


----------

